
Zambian bank hacked, money stolen from thousands of mobile money accounts - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/07/08/zanaco-lusaka-zambia-hacked-money-stolen-bank/
======
naveen99
So if I borrow money from a bank and store it in an envelope labeled bank’s
money, and then get robbed. Did the bank get robbed ?

